# Is anyone familar with a fireplace insert stove made by West Bend?



## Professor Chaos (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello,

I need to buy a wood stove insert and have found a gentelman with an insert made by West Bend for sale. I have never heard of a West Bend and cannot find any information on any company called West Bend that made wood stoves. This stove has double cast iron doors (no glass) and a blower system, but appears to be pre-89 becuase it does not use a combustion cataylst. The fellow says he bought it in Florida. I live in TN and have owned and used Vestal fireplace inserts that were made here in East TN in the past for many years, but I left them in the houses I owned before when I sold them and now I have bought a house without an insert and have learned that Vestal is no longer building inserts. I was really happy with my Vestal inserts but need to find an alternative now. Anyway, any informatoin about a West Bend insert would be great help.

Thanks


----------

